# fake spidey 3 trailer



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://media.putfile.com/spiderman3-teaser


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Did wormyT make this? I saw the WormyT sign in the lower right hand corner.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How do you know it's fake? Looks like new footage to me.


----------

